
Trails v2 – A Modern Web Application Framework for Node.js - traviswebb
https://trailsjs.io
======
traviswebb
Version 2 of Trails was released a few days ago:
[https://github.com/trailsjs/trails/releases/tag/2.0](https://github.com/trailsjs/trails/releases/tag/2.0)

We continue to build on the success of Trails v1, and continue our bi-annual
release cycle to coincide with the Node.js release cycle. v3 will be released
in April 2017 with a number of further improvements, including first-class
support for GraphQL.

Thanks everyone who has contributed to making Trails a success!

